# Chaos premiere



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Tried to watch the premiere episode. Bailed out after about 20 minutes and canceled the series link.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

I liked it, but then I'm known for liking shows that quickly get cancelled.  In the ratings it didn't do too good. 6.43 million viewers as opposed to 9.03 for the final episode of The Defenders on 3/11/11.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It was a little quirky, but fun. Won't make it as a fall/spring series. Would probably do ok as a summer one though.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm watching it now. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

It was much better than I had anticipated. I also don't think it will be around in the fall though.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll need to see the next couple episodes before I decide if I like it. What many peopel fail to realize is that the first episode is generally done months, before any others, and often with different writers and different direction (story archs, peopels characters), and more or less money for production etc.. SO I never fully judge anything till after the first 3 episodes.. But it will need to get a loit better to last more than a few episodes...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll give it another few episodes...

- Merg


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the second week even better then the first.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

This show is all but dead -- CBS benched it for May (and it's not airing tonight).


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

That's too bad. It was pretty good. And it was getting better every episode.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

But maybe this will lead to "The Defenders" being renewed. After all it did better in the ratings.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Supramom2000 said:


> That's too bad. It was pretty good. And it was getting better every episode.


That's my opinion as well.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

CBS has restored order to Friday night by pulling CHAOS.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree that the show was getting very watchable with every week it was on.It seems a shame that a show like this and some others in recent pass get a short changed .In this day of DVR,s and a need for off beat programs compared to the usual scripted fair just for the change up of viewing .Why can,t CBS move them to another slot or even better repeat the show on Sat.to increase viewer awareness since, they already show repeats of other shows in the 8-10 slot every week.Maybe at least give it a summer run and not can the rest of the episodes Just one persons view always looking for something watchable to have to put in my DVR list .


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

CHAOS returns from hiatus tonight with 2 new episodes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> CHAOS returns from hiatus tonight with 2 new episodes.


Yeah, but it's been cancelled so what's the point?

I had the first 4 episodes recorded and had not watched them but as soon as I heard CBS cancelled it I deleted them and the Series Link.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but it's been cancelled so what's the point?
> 
> I had the first 4 episodes recorded and had not watched them but as soon as I heard CBS cancelled it I deleted them and the Series Link.


I understand your feelings, but there was nothing else on this whole weekend, so I recorded them and watched them last night. They are still really good, and great light-hearted entertainment. The show really isn't in a serial format, so I don't see any problem with just watching the remaining episodes and being glad something is on TV until the summer start-ups begin.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I found out the other day on my to do list that CBS was showing 2 new episodes of Chaos must have left in my series link .This was good as mentioned it was and still very watchable and enjoyed the 1st of the 2 today.I,ll take the little nuggets like this even if it is short term.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope they change their mind, because I've gotten to like this show.


----------

